# Bjorn Rebney’s departure from Bellator and the fallout



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> In the last twenty four hours it has come to light that there has been a major shift in the MMA leadership landscape. Here’s the highlights:
> 
> Bjorn Rebney’s Bellator Departure
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/bjorn-rebneys-departure-bellator-fallout/?ia=1


----------

